# Picture Update



## kisha (Apr 8, 2011)

Here is the picture update to the tri babies I posted earlier:

Bucks:

























Does:

































And, newest baby(best of the 4 kits):


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

awww so cute! :mrgreen: i hope to one day have tris of my own=]


----------

